# How to pack clothes for business travel??



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been traveling for business for over 20 years and have tried many packing methods. Other than carrying my clothes on hangers in a light garment bag, which is a hassle these days, I have been unable to find a packing method that provides an outcome other than wrinkled business clothes at destination.:icon_pale:

Anyone have a method that works?


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I think Andy has a page on this somewhere.

Also, try the search...this has been discussed many times in the past.

But I've found a tri-fold garment bag or suitcase with suiter work pretty well as long as they're not overpacked. 

-spence


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I've found that packing the clothes in one of the plastic bags from the dry cleaners helps prevent wrinkles (I'm not sure why, but it seems to work). Beyond that I'd say a travel steamer is your next best solution.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> I've found that packing the clothes in one of the plastic bags from the dry cleaners helps prevent wrinkles (I'm not sure why, but it seems to work). Beyond that I'd say a travel steamer is your next best solution.


+1. I use one bag per item and don't remove the shirt hangars. It minimizes wrinkles and when I arrive I just transfer from suitcase to closet - no rehanging.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

When I'm going to be on the road for for a week or more, my suits go into suit bags and these in turn are folded in half in a large suitcase. They arrive with minimal wrinkling and I pack a travel steamer to take care of that.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Joe W:

I think you're going to have some wrinkles no matter how you pack. We have a whole travel section on this website linked from the Home Page!:

Including some packing tips:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Travel/easy_packing_tips_for_trips.htm

We also have a *Food, Drink and Travel* Forum where this would be more appropriate and that's why I'm moving it!


----------



## Joe W (Aug 23, 2007)

Got it...thanks for re-directing...this is new to me and I'm still trying to learn my way around the neighborhood...

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I suggest folding the shirts and putting them in the box they came in. You can fit 2 in a box. Should come out like they were new!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Rossini said:


> I suggest folding the shirts and putting them in the box they came in. You can fit 2 in a box. Should come out like they were new!


Part of the answer is a larger bag, which, if you're flying, has its own problems, in that you have to check your larger bag, and with lost luggage up by over 30% just in the last year, that's a risky proposition. However, sometimes it's the only answer. Here is my choice of travel bags, made by High Sierra:

























The bag is 30"x15"x14"

Prior to my trip, I have my laundry fold and box the shirts I'm taking. If space is tight (it almost always is, unless I'm traveling by car or rail here in the US), I transfer the shirts to an Eagle Creek pack which compresses the shirts without wrinkling (if one is careful in packing):

















They also make a size for trousers, which works surprisingly well, particularly if you use either dry cleaning bags or tissue paper when folding the trousers. Always make use of the tie-down straps inside the main compartment; the more items move around, the more likely they are to get wrinkled.

The suitcase has a jacket sleeve that folds in the middle and fits vertically in the center section of the case, on top of the shirts and pants. I recommend keeping the jackets in dry-cleaning bags which help avoid wrinkling. There's plenty of room for underwear and sundries either tucked around the perimeter of the bag or, if you're not taking too many pairs of shoes, in the side wings of the bag. The wings have velcro-attached dividers and each side can hold 2 pair of shoes which I keep in their bags. The interior of the winds are also accessible from the outside of the bag when it is zipped closed. Socks and underwear can also be stuffed in these wings. I recommend against taking wooden shoe trees, as this bag can be loaded well beyond the allowable weight for air travel.

I have a matching carry-on bag that slides over the handle of the rolling bag, and has a shoulder strap for when I have checked the larger bag. It holds my computer, some toiletries and a change of clothes. It's no fun to arrive somewhere without your main bag!


----------

